# TroutSupport lure Rigging Options / How to rig any bait with a wide gap swimbait hook



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There have been a lot of great questions rolling in like which hook do I use, what about a jig head, what rod action, and how do I insert a rattle etc. I made a quick 'Live' presentation on social media for now. This will help weedless performance for any bait, not just mine.

it has a little blooper in the middle of it. LOL..

You can find the lure on the website TroutSupport.com and there is a link in the very top header bar TroutSupport Lure

or just here http://troutsupport.com/product/trout-support-lure/


----------



## Taylor1981 (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome tutorial Tobin. Looking forward to getting the baits I ordered in and trying them out. I ordered all the colors right away after seeing your teaser video. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Great tutorial Tobin, blooper and all! Thanks! Joe's butt juice and a rattle gonna help put this great bait way over the top!! Move over croaker soakers, it's on!!! LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great, thank you both. 

We're shipping now so it shouldn't be but a couple days if that. 

If you can't laugh at yourself.. well, that's what your buddies are for right ;-) LOL


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*rigging*

Very good Tobin, will definitely help me rigging these up. These should be just the thing for a lot of the type of fishing I do. The material feels good, a lot baits are just too mushy. They work, once. Did find the whiffle tail an interesting feature, haven't seen anything similar. Was this for attractant? Think it may actually create a bubble trail when jigged, and maybe some noise. Will be trying out next week, and hopefully have a fish report on them. Thanks T. D


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Tobin, excellent entry lure for Trout Support! What are you actually going to name it? TS.C Lure? TSC Lure? TS Lunker Lure? Maybe you should have a naming contest...

Also, has anyone contacted Trokar to make a hook specifically made for your baits? You could sell them with the lures and maybe make a bit more money. Just suggestions.

Way to go brother on a great new lure!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice video Tobin!! Can't wait to toss em!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Demtx said:


> Did find the whiffle tail an interesting feature, haven't seen anything similar. Was this for attractant? Think it may actually create a bubble trail when jigged, and maybe some noise. Thanks T. D


Thank you Dem. All the above. I think it makes a pulsing noise to the fish when walked back and forth, it's great for adding attractant and scents like Chickboys Butt Juice, menhaden oil, procure, or what ever. It could certainly form a bubble trail walked or jigged.



Bonkers said:


> What are you actually going to name it? Maybe you should have a naming contest...
> 
> Also, has anyone contacted Trokar to make a hook specifically made for your baits?


Good idea on the naming contest! like it.

Hook. I'm definitely in the hunt for a hook to supply with it. I've already called Trokar and some others. Trying to find one that I don't have to bend, might even come up with a new design of keeper. Trying to do it all stateside as well. The lure is like 99% US made ( I think the But this is a HUGE endeovour and $$$$ maybe more cost than the lure which was already YUGE! All paid for by DVD funds from you guys, Bernies' Boats & Motors, and SunCoast Marine.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just ordered one of each color. Excited to get back, watch the DVDs and see if I can't put some fish in the boat.


----------



## Taylor1981 (Jun 11, 2015)

"The TS Grass Support" heh. I like the idea of a contest if you don't have these named already. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Have you tried a Owner 4/0 Beast hook? I presume those would need to be bent also.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, the Owner beast should do fine in the 4/0 with a slight amount of 'shaping'.


----------



## rdrew5762 (May 14, 2013)

I finally got to try mine yesterday evening. Used Trocar 5/0 hooks "shaped". The spring keeper does a fantastic job on these plastics, and the hookups are easy rigged the way the video shows. I ended up catching about 10 trout on the one lure, including my new PB of 27". Cant wait to go chunk one at some redfish this afternoon in the marsh. Thanks Tobin!


----------



## 5151 (Feb 14, 2013)

The Slayer hooks 5/0 with the screwlock fir perfect without bending, not sure where they source them from.


----------



## ra760111 (Jun 16, 2016)

I received the package and very excited to try it out. I normally fish with live bait but want to switch to plastic. Should I double rig with different color to increase the odd or should I stay with 1 color? Should I use a float? 

By the way, thank for the quick shipment.


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 28, 2017)

I got mine in. Cant wait for sabine marsh next month. I did not have to bend the reaction strike 4/0. But the spring keeper will fall off. I'm upgrading to the bigger spring. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I fished one of these lures last week in Port Mansfield. It's weedless and it catches fish but dang if I could keep the spring keeper in the lure and that was aggravating.

I'll need to order some and experiment with a larger spring keeper.

Good job on the baits. I like the action and the toughness of the bait.

TH


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I fished one of these lures last week in Port Mansfield. It's weedless and it catches fish but dang if I could keep the spring keeper in the lure and that was aggravating.


Thanks for the compliment on the bait. really appreciate that.

Yep.. have to find the right spring keeper.. those Large Owner Centering Pin Springs (CPS) should stay put for shure.. or try removing the center pin on the medium twistlock CPS. The med will occasionally core out a bait.

PM me with what hook and spring keeper you were using, I want to keep a track of how each brand hook and keeper are doing so I can make best recommendations.



> Should I double rig with different colors


 NO. That's not needed. Just rig it the way the video describes and focus on getting it in front of fish. Don't fish 'dead' water and look for some signs of fish. If you are blanking out, keep moving until you find fish. Fish structure with bait, or signs of bait, on it. Sometimes you have to look beyond the obvious stuff to see small bait or bait that doesn't jump. For more info, reference the DVDs, Capt. Walt Kalinowski Does a great job talking about this in the big trout dvd.



> Reaction Strike JR Series EWG Swimbait hook


 Yes, the Reaction Strike hook is a good shape and don't have to bend it at all. Thier 4/0 is almost as big as most 5/0.. their 5 is almost too big.. good call on the 4/0. Should be a good combination with the Owner CPS Large keeper.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I got some Berkley fusion 19 swimbait with screw lock and they seemed to rig well


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> I want to keep a track of how each brand hook and keeper are doing so I can make best recommendations.


I used 1/8 ounce weighted JR Series 4/0 at SS last weekend. No issues at all with the spring keeper. Fished a couple of baits until the smack destroyed them, but they were still hanging on.


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Guys, I was able to use this lure today. A lot of grass in Baffin and ULM. I was fishing, while my buddies were picking grass out of their lures. Caught a lot of trout! mostly dinks, but scratched out a limit w/ biggest being 22" 

Reaction Strike JR 4/0 , no bending, no issues w/ spring. The only issue I had was the lure coming off the hook part of getting pushed down so had to re-adjust the lure after each fish which is a negligible price to pay. 

I missed 4 hits (couldve been dink trout hitting the back end, or the way it was rigged weedless, or maybe my mistake), but on the dozen and a half other trout once the hook set, I landed all of them, except 1. 

No diff in color as they hit both bone and chicken on a chain. A few of the trout absolutely smashed the lure!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah they'll pop it for sure. way to go Derek!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hey Derek, how did the other guys do in your party? and what sorta bait did they throw (not brand, just in general)? 

and how many fish did you get per bait?


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

They were using paddle tails on 1/8oz jig. They caught on avg 5-6 dinks and 1 keeper each so I would definitely say I outfished them ! 
I probably caught 10 on a lure before it was too beat up to use.


----------



## Jpharr (Jan 16, 2015)

Just got my order in. So, what is the preferred fishing method. In the video it looks like you are walking it just under the surface. Just curios, I fish big lake and throw mostly johns and TW.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I had to run some errands today, so I did some hook shopping.

Academy on 45 in Webster
Cabelas
Serious Tackle
West Marine (I was in Galveston so I figured why not, but they had nothing)

and I did not find a good selection of these hooks. The Trokar 5/0 just looks massive and I was also looking for some 1/16 belly weight hooks for bass assassins, no luck there either.

Anyone hit up BAAD Marine?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Jpharr said:


> Just got my order in. So, what is the preferred fishing method. In the video it looks like you are walking it just under the surface. Just curios, I fish big lake and throw mostly johns and TW.


After doing some experimenting I'd say there isn't really one preferred over all winner.

I've caught fish


walking it
super fast erratic walk
slow pump followed by twitch twitch
slow reel (this works great sight casting as well as in the lights - i didn't really design it to be great in the lights.. I mean, Puhhhh-leaze. But it actually pulls some bigger (17-18" fish out of the lights).
surface rip for 10 -20' mixed in to any of the above.


If you give it two - three walking twitches and then stop the rod tip it actually turns back toward the fish in a slow curving dive.
Mix it up. Seems like the trout like the walk, and the reds like the straight retrieve or allowing it to turn back to them on that stop.



> Hooks... can't find any good ones, Trokar looks massive


 For the longest time there were plenty of EWG swimbait hooks on the shelves, and I guess the stores gave up on us. The 5/0 trokar is actually a really good fit for it. There EWG hooks work much like a khale hook and hook into the side of the mouth and also reduce tear outs. You can set the hook as hard as you want with this style hook and not worry about skin tear outs. Academy should at least carry the VMC or the Berkley Fusion. I haven't tried the VMC but it should be fine, the Berkley Fusion is fine. I've stuck with the 4/0's and 5/0s.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Just ordered mine, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I use Laguna weedless hooks and jigs , deadly


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A buddy of mine gave me one of your lures to test. (I'll order some today.) I used it yesterday to go after reds in a back lake that were feeding against the grass.  It works better for that situation than anything else I've thrown. The casting distance really is amazing, especially for something plastic and weedless.

Rigging it properly really is a big deal, and I can understand why you went to the trouble of making a video about it. I got a lot of hammer strikes, but I missed a lot of hookups. The only hooks on your list that I could find locally were the Rockport Rattlers. Nothing wrong with that product, but I think the bead taking up part of the gap on the hook was part of the problem. I moved it down to the curve like you showed, but I still think it was in the way. I also think the extra weight of the bead chamber was a negative in water that shallow.

The other problem, I think, was that I was fishing with an HP Lite. (Recent purchase - I really wanted to see how it would hold up to big redfish.) Just based on feel, I think that a rod with a little more backbone would help a lot when fishing this lure. Not a cue stick, but something with a little more positive response than the HP Lite.

I was fishing in some really heavy grass, and I was still catching more grass than I would have liked. I trimmed the tag on my knot down to nothing, but the connection between the hook eye and the keeper was the culprit. My wheels are turning today trying to come up with a way to prevent that. Maybe another brand of hook would be all it takes.

One last thing: I missed a lot of hookups yesterday. But a lot of those were hits that I would have had a hard time getting with other lures. Those were tough fish to reach. And quite a few times I was able to cast to blow-ups far down the grass line from me that I wouldn't have been able to reach with any other weedless plastic rigs I've ever used.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I was fishing in some really heavy grass, and I was still catching more grass than I would have liked. I trimmed the tag on my knot down to nothing, but the connection between the hook eye and the keeper was the culprit. My wheels are turning today trying to come up with a way to prevent that. Maybe another brand of hook would be all it takes.


 I think the Owner twistlock center pin spring (CPS) is the best of the keepers. Definitely still working on hook selection and you're dead on about the availability of hooks. I do want to be able to include one or make one available for sure... we'll keep listening for feedback and see if we can all find a best hook together.



pocjetty said:


> One last thing: I missed a lot of hookups yesterday. But a lot of those were hits that I would have had a hard time getting with other lures. Those were tough fish to reach. And quite a few times I was able to cast to blow-ups far down the grass line from me that I wouldn't have been able to reach with any other weedless plastic rigs I've ever used.


 Good point.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> A buddy of mine gave me one of your lures to
> 
> I was fishing in some really heavy grass, and I was still catching more grass than I would have liked. I trimmed the tag on my knot down to nothing, but the connection between the hook eye and the keeper was the culprit. My wheels are turning today trying to come up with a way to prevent that. Maybe another brand of hook would be all it takes.
> 
> .


Maybe look for one of those cones that sometime come with spoons to put in front of your knot?

Something like this?

http://assets.academy.com/mgen/41/10074541.jpg


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just use the Kreh loop knot (also called a lefty loop... It's a clinch loop knot and the tag should remain tucked into the loop and facing downstream reducing weeds getting on the tag end.






I will say that my overall hook up % was in the 90's and I'm working on a little clip today to try to convey what I was doing to have those numbers.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> I will say that my overall hook up % was in the 90's and I'm working on a little clip today to try to convey what I was doing to have those numbers.


I hope I didn't leave anyone with the wrong impression. I was impressed with the lure. I just ordered 8 packs, and I have so much hardware that I wouldn't do that unless I thought they would replace something else in my daily tool kit. I expect a little learning curve on rigging and using it, but I'm convinced it's worth it. I'll be looking for your video.


----------



## 5151 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have had good success with these hooks, small bait keeper but doesn't tear up, hook shape is perfect without bending

http://slayerinc.com/products/#!/XXX-Penetrator-Weedless-Wide-Gap-Hooks/p/812032/category=271432

5/0 weightless


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine came in yesterday and I found 4/0 Trokar swimbait hooks at Bass Pro today. Shaped and rigged this afternoon.

Thanks Tobin, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Just got mine in the mail, can't wait to try them. Super fast shipping.Thanks Tobin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Just ordered mine this afternoon. Will make trip to academy or bps tomorrow to pick out hooks. Can't wait to try them. Thanks Tobin.


----------



## aggie1993 (Mar 7, 2006)

Super fast shipping! Received my lures in 2 days! I found the Owner Twist Lock Hooks at The Tackle Box here in Victoria. They also have another brand with a bigger spring and no pin. This hook is already lined up with the eye of the hook.....can't remember the brand. Bought both and going to give them a try soon.


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

Got word that mine shipped today. hopefully her by Wednesday. Looked at Academy but only ones they had with springs had long weights on them. And no springs separately. Will try BPS tomorrow. Have not found a good tackle shop in SA since Tackle Town owner moved his to Rockport.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I made one small hook adjustment today. The redfish I found were all in open water in a back lake, and I only missed one hookup. I still caught more floating grass than I would have liked, where the hook and the spring keeper join, but I'm not sure there's any way around it. The lure held up extremely well to multiple redfish.

After I got my reds, I moved out and caught a couple of decent trout before sundown. The trout did a lot more damage to the plastic, but that's to be expected. And it had already been beaten up by a lot of redfish. But it's pretty much destroyed now. I'm looking for that package in the mail.

Two new observations from today:

The casting distance is ridiculous. I didn't mention it the first post, but one of the big adjustments I've had to make has been not casting it too far, up into the grass. Today I had an opportunity to just heave it down-wind. I was down into a totally new part of my spool. I hate to even say how many yards I think I was casting, but it was... ridiculous. The second time I did it, I turned the reel handle about two cranks, and a 26" red picked it up. It took me forever to get that fish back to the boat. 

The second thing is that the lure does a good job at fooling redfish, but it also does a REALLY good job fooling seagulls. Today I had a bunch of birds stalking me, and every time I cast they would circle in and dive-bomb the lure, like they do with people fishing live bait. A couple of times I just had to pack up and leave, because I was spending more time pulling the bait away from them than I was fishing.

Did I mention that I'm waiting for a package in the mail?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

5151 said:


> I have had good success with these hooks, small bait keeper but doesn't tear up, hook shape is perfect without bending
> 
> http://slayerinc.com/products/#!/XXX-Penetrator-Weedless-Wide-Gap-Hooks/p/812032/category=271432
> 
> 5/0 weightless


Got any more of their hooks/weights? I need some for another lure and was gonna order both and save on shipping.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We are working on finding the right hook for our bait, use whatever for now. I've had some good reports coming in from the VMC 5/0 no weight. Didn't have to bend it either. Owner twistlock 4/0 has also been good without shaping as well. 

That was this fish from this weekend, I think it was his first trout... not a bad fish for middle of August...


----------



## 5151 (Feb 14, 2013)

Drundel said:


> Got any more of their hooks/weights? I need some for another lure and was gonna order both and save on shipping.


Yes I use all their hooks for weedless stuff, used to use the jig heads too they are very good, switched to the eye strike (trout eye) jigs as they are local to me and a very good jig head.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

How do these compare to the Bass Assassin Salty Snack?






https://bassassassin.com/product/salty-snack/


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Rippin_drag said:


> How do these compare to the Bass Assassin Salty Snack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a knock off of a Paul Brown/B&L "Nuthinz"

https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=272


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

RedFlounderBass said:


> That is a knock off of a Paul Brown/B&L "Nuthinz"
> 
> https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=272


No comparison, right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

Is the TroutSupport lure best rigged with or without a weighted hook?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I use it WITHOUT a wight 99% of the time.. don't need any weight to cast the **** out of it. Ask POC Jetty about that one.... 

The only time I use a weighted hook is if I'm going throw INTO the wind ALL day... like a day fishing the surf with light SE winds. Or I was fishing near the iCW at the Arroyo and the fish only wanted the lure coming back with the current.. it was wind current and blowing about 25 with gusts to 30 from the South South East. We were casting quartering UP wind. It will still cast up wind without the weight but you do get a little more punch with the weight casting into the wind.. so that's why I only use a weighted hook when I really absolutely have to. Like I said, I only use a weighted hook about 1% of the time. Weightless 99% of the time. 

Most important thing is when you get a bite with it.. and this goes for ALL weedless rigged plastics both fresh and salt.. you have to reel down, reeling the slack out of the line and set the hook hard... Do that and the hook up ratio is in the 90% range... redfish seem to be in the upper 90%. it's comparable to topwater hook up ratios.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> There have been a lot of great questions rolling in like which hook do I use, what about a jig head, what rod action, and how do I insert a rattle etc. I made a quick 'Live' presentation on social media for now. This will help weedless performance for any bait, not just mine.
> 
> it has a little blooper in the middle of it. LOL..
> 
> ...


Tobin
just ordered a few packs. curious would it make sense to use a snell knot for these baits?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

oldriverrat said:


> Tobin
> just ordered a few packs. curious would it make sense to use a snell knot for these baits?


LOL. I have been playing with that recently. You can't use a true snell, because the eye of the hook is 90 degrees off for that. (So that the keeper will swing properly.) I've tied sort of a modified snell that loops around the shank of the hook, and then cinches up against the eye. If you tie it right, the main line comes off the back side of the hook, and doesn't go through the eye - so it doesn't interfere at all with the keeper. The tag end also points away from you, so it won't snag grass.

I have a few tied up and ready to go, but haven't even tested them yet. I'll let you know if it is an improvement. If it doesn't work well, you'll never hear about it. :biggrin:


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback 
Iâ€™ll wait to see your results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Tobin, Iâ€™m ordering a new supply. Any new colors?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Almost there... will have 3 new colors this summer.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Is the Grem reaper one of the colors? Better say yes!


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I think some sort of purple or plum color would be stellar maybe a red and white too. Not sure what the third color would be. Iâ€™ve had lots of bites on bone and pink but with my usual wading rod Iâ€™m having hell getting a good hook set because itâ€™s a very light rod and it doesnâ€™t have a lot of backbone to it. I Guess Iâ€™m gonna have to build myself a medium power extra fast action. I knew I shouldve never gotten rid of that rod lol cause it was perfect for the tsl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Big Bay said:


> Not sure what the third color would be.


Ugly, manila envelope colored. I'd fish with it all the time. Sadly, I don't think it's going to get many votes elsewhere.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I don't think we need different rods for it. I'm fishing with a med light action 6'9. But if you don't account for how much energy a med light or med rod is going to take up then yes, that can be a problem. If you account for that, it's fine. 

The problem is that we are so used to just lifting the rod tip to set the hook. That may be fine with trebble hook lures and jig heads, but we have to learn something new with weedless rigged baits just like we had to learn how to fish corkies. It requires changing things up. 

Understanding what is happening when a fish bites a weedless bait will help a little. When a fish bites a weedless bait they quickly move it to their crushers. The hooks of a trebble hooked lure hold it in the middle of the mouth, where the weedless rigged bait the fish can move quickly to the crushers to hold. These are pads of teeth in the back of the mouth designed to hold slipper prey. But short, quick, rod tip lifting hooksets will only bend the rod and the lighter rods will absorb energy that it doesn't move the bait from those pads of teeth. But if you account for this and make some changes you can achieve a 90% + hook up ratio. 2 Fridays ago I caught 12 trout and two reds and lost one trout. 93%. That's as good as I do with treble hooked lures. 

Here's what i've been doing that's been working great. 

1. Use braid. (I'm assuming your already doing this). Mono stretches too much. 
2. Set your drag tight. I set mine where a big trout or big red could just barely pull some line so it protects the knots until after the hookset where I reduce this. 
3. When you get a bite drop the rod toward the fish and crank up about 2-3 turns of the handle to remove that slack. (do this quick and without the fish noticing any pressure). 
4. Set the hook hard. Just lifting the rod tip like a treble hooked bait or a quick lift of the tip is NOT going to cut it. This is where we all have to learn something new to learn to fish weedless with lighter action rods like med light and med. Cross their eyeballs. 
5. Immediately back off drag. 
6. After releasing fish, tighten the drag again and start fishing. Repeat. 

With a little practice it's old hat, but we have to learn something new that's all.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> I don't think we need different rods for it. I'm fishing with a med light action 6'9. But if you don't account for how much energy a med light or med rod is going to take up then yes, that can be a problem. If you account for that, it's fine.
> 
> The problem is that we are so used to just lifting the rod tip to set the hook. That may be fine with trebble hook lures and jig heads, but we have to learn something new with weedless rigged baits just like we had to learn how to fish corkies. It requires changing things up.
> 
> ...


I think my problem is my drag is too loose cause pretty much everything up to that is in line with what Iâ€™ve been doing. My drag is set to where a 18-20 inch red pulls a little drag and a 22-23 in trout has some play so Iâ€™ll tighten it up good when using it. I also need to reel in more line when i get a hit. I missed over half my bites but I dont care cause I wouldnâ€™t have had them anyway due to how I was fishing with any other lures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

I haven't had any problems setting the hook with this lure - I'm using the 4/0 VMC EWG Swimbait hooks. I tried the 5/0 and 4/0 and thought the 5/0 had the hook too far back. Not sure that has a lot of impact, but stick with what works, I say.

But I have a friend who thought he was missing strikes with the TSL. Turned out to be grass or shell. Once he felt a real hit, he got 4 out of 5 in the next hour. 

One thing that might contribute to my hook-set ratio is that I usually work the bait (walking it) with my rod down low to the water and angled towards the fish (unlike most I've seen using this lure; with it up high). There is little slack for me to make up that can't be covered by the quick swing of nearly 6 feet of rod length. And I have always had a quick & hard hook set with a light drag setting, so I have my drag a third of a turn tighter when fishing this bait, as suggested by Tobin.


----------



## JLJ1981 (Nov 7, 2014)

Has a best hook been selected yet? I know I will be the guy to jam a barb into my palm if I have to bend them.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

JLJ1981 said:


> Has a best hook been selected yet? I know I will be the guy to jam a barb into my palm if I have to bend them.


Ha you gotta bend pretty much every hook Iâ€™ve used. I hold then with pliers behind the barb and push with the palm of my hand but you put it against somthing hard I suppose. Gotta play with a lil pain to catch good fish lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I think it's more about the hookset like shared above. Owner 4/0, 5/0, VMC swimbait hook, VMC Drop Dead 3/0. Those don't need any bending. I still like the Trokar 140 but you have to bend it a little.. use vise grips behind the point and it reduces the risk. ... The right hook doesn't replace the need for the right hookset.. have to move that bait in their mouth first.


----------



## JLJ1981 (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay. I was somewhat joking about the hook to the palm. I am recovering from a nasty ear infection that caused these awful vertigo attacks. The way my luck has been going I would have an attack right when I am shaping a hook. In that case, the hook could end up in my foot the way these attacks have been. 

I'm getting better and looking forward to my next fishing trip. So I was looking at ordering some of your lures and checked my tackle stash. I was almost out of this style of hooks and wanted to see what people were suggesting. There have been so many mentioned in this thread. I will probably just buy an assortment of what you have suggested and go from there.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

troutsupport said:


> I think it's more about the hookset like shared above. Owner 4/0, 5/0, VMC swimbait hook, VMC Drop Dead 3/0. Those don't need any bending. I still like the Trokar 140 but you have to bend it a little.. use vise grips behind the point and it reduces the risk. ... The right hook doesn't replace the need for the right hookset.. have to move that bait in their mouth first.


Yeah, the VMC 4/0 EWG Swimbait hooks don't need any adjustment. Ready to go out of the box


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

I only used them once on a reaction strike EWG with the screw attachment at the eye, which fell off on the first dink. It needed some bending, I didn't have the right type of pliers on the boat for that.

Fishing it weightless I found it broke the surface after two or three twitches, it is pretty buoyant. Would have to be fished pretty slowly, if weightless from what I can tell.

What is the setup that would allow this bait to be walked medium to moderately fast just below the surface?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Skifffer said:


> I only used them once on a reaction strike EWG with the screw attachment at the eye, which fell off on the first dink. It needed some bending, I didn't have the right type of pliers on the boat for that.
> 
> Fishing it weightless I found it broke the surface after two or three twitches, it is pretty buoyant. Would have to be fished pretty slowly, if weightless from what I can tell.
> 
> What is the setup that would allow this bait to be walked medium to moderately fast just below the surface?


When it's doing that it's the rod motion and timing that is off. Also, you don't have to walk it, I'm finding the slow pull with a twitch at the top to be very effective and for some easier to feel the bite an that gives them more time to react to the bite. Watch this clip to see how to impart the walking rod action.. sounds like your rod is pulling it a little instead of the slack line twitch that makes any subsurface walker walk.


----------



## Jray0920 (Aug 16, 2019)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the bait. really appreciate that.
> 
> Yep.. have to find the right spring keeper.. those Large Owner Centering Pin Springs (CPS) should stay put for shure.. or try removing the center pin on the medium twistlock CPS. The med will occasionally core out a bait.
> 
> ...


i have been using kelly wiggler 5/0 weedless hooks but i replace their springs with any trokar springs because the kellys spring only has 2 spirals and they tended to rip out. it has worked amazing, i absolutely LOVE this lure and it is my go to since i started using them.


----------



## Jray0920 (Aug 16, 2019)

correction....i meant owner springlocks


----------

